# looking for a coach I,am in south west Ohio



## cms (May 16, 2010)

having trouble staying focused aiming


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

Bernie is in Columbus,do a search for robin hood videos or a search on here might get you his number or email all I have is his cell and don't think he would like it if I started giving it out.him and his wife a very nice people and can definitely help you out.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wz3r1j


----------

